# Fishing frogs



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is an article I wrote last week.


Using hollow body frogs is one of my favorite ways to catch lots of bass during the dog days of summer. Though it may seem like a pretty one-dimensional lure, there are actually many different ways to use frogs. I will highlight what rods, reels, line, lures, and techniques are needed to use a frog successfully.

The most common way to work a frog is by slowly twitching it over and through thick, heavy vegetation. This can be lily pads, hydrilla, duckweed, or any other type of vegetation. Bass are not randomly scattered throughout the weeds; they like to be around any type of change. The types of changes you should look for can be almost anything, such as where two types of weeds intersect, a tree or other type of cover is within the weeds, the weeds making a point or indent, the edge of the weeds, a hole in the weeds, or anything else that is different from the surrounding area. Also, the fish move around within the weeds during the day, for example, in the morning they might be out on the edge actively feeding, but might move deeper into the weeds (more shade) as the sun comes up. One time when I was fishing Clearfork Reservoir in Ohio, I got on the lake around 7:00 AM. Within the first 15 minutes, I had caught a 2 pounder out on the edge of the weeds. As the sun came up, the bass moved farther back into the weeds (even though it was shallower than the edge) to where two types of weeds mixed. I caught the rest of my fish right on the line where the weed types changed.

With an idea of where bass can be, let's talk about catching them. Just cast your frog around the changes and work them slowly back to the boat. In heavy weeds, I like to use a twitch-twitch-pause-twitch cadence to begin with, then just change up until you start getting hits. Most of the time they want a slow moving frog, but other times they may want it chugged quickly and steadily. Just experiment until the bass tell you what they want.

If you are fishing more open water, a great way to catch them is by walking your frog. I use this tactic around any shallow cover, places where many people use a spinnerbait or shallow crankbait. You have to have the right tackle for this presentation to work properly, but we will talk about that later. I like to cast or skip the frog into places most other people dont get their lure. Instead of fishing around the edges of that tree hanging into the water, fire your frog right back into the heart of it. If you do it right your frog will come back out 99% of the time. Once I get my lure back there I just walk it back out. My most common way to fish it is with a walk-walk-walk-pause cadence. However, once again you must change your retrieve until you start getting strikes. If you use the right frog, you can walk it almost in place, which annoys the bass into striking. To walk your frog, leave a little bit of slack in your line and just twitch the slack, this may take a little bit of practice, but you will be walking your frog in no time.

There are hundreds of different frogs on the market, how do you know which one to buy? First think about which technique you want it for. My favorite frogs for fishing the thick vegetation are the Spro Poppin Frog, and the Spro Bronzeye Frog. There are many other frogs that work for this type of fishing; any frog that will come through the vegetation well will work. The reason I like the Poppin Frog is it makes more commotion on top of those thick mats, making it easier for the bass to find. In sparser weeds I like the Bronzeye because it looks and sounds more natural.

The best frogs for walking are those with narrow bodies and flat sides. My favorites are the Spro Poppin Frog and the Deps Slither K. These two frogs are very easy to walk. It takes a little practice, but after a while you can walk these two frogs while only moving them forward an inch. The Slither K is designed to be walked, and it has rabbit fur for a tail so it has more action. Using these lures, will make it easier and more enjoyable to fish a frog.

Using the right tackle is the most important part of frog fishing. If you have the wrong tackle you will miss a lot more strikes, and the ones you do hook will have a good chance of getting off.

If you don't use the right rod and reel, you will find it almost impossible to land the fish when fishing heavy cover. A great frog rod is the Powell 735 Frog Rod. It's a 7'3 MH Extra Fast action rod. It has plenty of backbone to get the fish in the boat, but isn't so big that it's tiring to fish with all day. It's a stiff rod to work the frog and hook and land the fish. There are many different reels that will work for frog fishing. The most important thing is the reel must have a 7.1:1 gear ratio or more. You need the fast reel to hook the fish and get it out of the cover before it gets wrapped around and stuck. Just get a high quality reel that will last you a long time and you'll be set.

You must use braided line. That is the most important part of your tackle. Braid has no stretch and is very strong. Use 50 lb or 65lb Sunline FX2 to get bass out of the cover. Braid cuts though the vegetation instead of getting hung up and wrapped around in there. Braid is the one thing that you absolutely must have to successfully fish frogs.

Jason Short


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have been throwing my frog into pads a few times with no luck but I know when they hit it will be awesome.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I find that I spook bass that are between me and where I cast a frog or toad when the line settles on the water. If I cast into a weed bed or the like, I have also seen them spook even before the line hits the water. I guess somedays they are just more sensitive.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Great post on frogs! I have been working with them all summer but had some less than ideal equipment. I just got a great rod and baitcaster though so things should look up from here.

As far as spooking bass when the frog or line hits I can add something there as I've had the same issues. Not sure you can do anything about spooking a fish when you're not casting on top of them. If you cast over them attempting to bring the lure back over them I don't know how to fix that. 

I do have a fix for the line spooking them though. I like a good sized frog, about 3" or so. I'm "thrifty" so I like the Booyah Padcrushers. If the line hitting the water is an issue I assume that the vegitation/mats are spaced pretty well. I found that if I used a smaller (therefore not as heavy) diameter line I could hold the rod high after the cast and work the frog as soon as it hits the water. In open water the frog.has to be moving or the time will settle in the water. However if you can work from pad to pad you can stop on the pads and hold the line out of the water. Then use the rod tip to "bounce" the line and the frog will twitch but not move much. Works great at the edges of the mats because you can put lots of action into the water. Even pausing a little before to work it to thbe next pad.

I had less than desirable equipment so I could only cast out about 50ft and still pull this off.

Hope this helps you out! Again great initial post on frogs. They're hard to get good with but can be DEADLY after you develope your technique!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> I do have a fix for the line spooking them though. I like a good sized frog, about 3" or so. I'm "thrifty" so I like the Booyah Padcrushers.


I like the Pad Crashers too...but I have a different take on the "line spooking". I'm using a mono leader, about 10 feet of 15lb. Trilene Big Game, tied to Power Pro 65lb. braid.This allows me to cast past the fish a few feet and work back to them...a little more stealthy than that 65lb. braid. As a side bonus, I like the little bit of stretch added by the mono leader, now I can "lean into" one, that's half the fun of froggin', getting a good hookset.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I never use a leader for frogs. If I'm not fishing in super heavy cover I'm walking my frog. It's easier to walk with straight braid. Besides I need to get a really strong hookset to hook and catch those fish. The mono has stretch which keeps the hooks from really digging in like they do with braid. Plus with that leader you have another knot which is just another weak spot in your line.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Very good article, thanks for sharing your tips. I know I'm old school but I prefer a low stretch mono for frog fishing. I never have liked braid but if you do, use it. I believe proper hook setting technique has more to do with hook-up ratio than anything else. You have to let the bass have the frog before you set the hook, easier said than done. You have to remember there were millions of bass caught on hollow body frogs fished on mono long before braided line came along. I know braid has some advantages but I just can't stand the stuff.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

JShort said:


> The mono has stretch which keeps the hooks from really digging in like they do with braid. Plus with that leader you have another knot which is just another weak spot in your line.


That 10 foot section of mono is _*nothing*_ like a mono mainline...not near the stretch...just enough to break shock. And a well tied Uni to Uni knot won't break...the knot at the frog always breaks first. Here's a shot of the swamp I frog fish in. You'd be hard pressed to find heavier cover...and my leader causes me no problems...only benefits.










Hee hee...here's one of my competitors.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

To each his own I guess, I just prefer to go straight braid, but use whatever works for you.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Good article. I agree and disagree. I use a short 18-24" leader of 15lb flouro connected with a tiny barrel swivel because i don't trust my uni knot that much whenever i use braid EXCEPT when fishing heavy pads. I prefer no leader then just 65lb braid. But i disagree with the notion that its easier to walk the frog/dog using braid. Braid absorbs water and gets heavy and drags the nose down on ALL topwater baits. A stiff mono or flouro allows it to sit up correctly and not submarine when you twitch it. Im not saying you can't walk the dog with braid but the lure performs better or mono or flouro. 

Also I was always taught you never want any slack line on the water when using a topwater lure. Gotta hold that rod tip high and keep it off the surface.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Fluorocarbon line sinks. Personally I never use it on any kind of top water lure. As far as braid sinking..... I only use it for flipping or pitching heavy cover, or for what this thread is about....... fishing hollow bodied frogs. I can't say that I've ever noticed fish spooking out because my line was on the water. Maybe they do, but it's not something I worry about. I only fish frogs over heavily matted vegetation. Also if I am using braid I never use a leader unless I am flipping. Even though I don't agree with everything in the original article, it was a good little article.

My question is this?....... How do you get a frog to walk with a high rod tip? I've tried it, and I can't do it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> My question is this?....... How do you get a frog to walk with a high rod tip? I've tried it, and I can't do it.



The only way I can get the frog to "walk" with the tip high is by "bouncing" the line. Not quite as effective as when the rod tip is lower, but it will work. As an afterthought I use 3.5" frogs so if you use anything smaller then it may not work for you. Hope this helped...

A
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Flouro does sink but im keeping the line off the water. Its the stiffness of the mono/flouro that lets the nose sit up right. The braid is so limp that it just falls right down in the water in front of lure and pulls it down. 

As far as walking the frog/dog with a high rod tip goes i hold it almost verticle and make 6" snaps and the line just sways left to right in front of the lure out of the water.

My preference when fishing slop is to use those little 1/4 oz frogs with popper lip and just pop it and let float like a weedless Pop'R. Imo the hookup ratio is far greater on these smaller frogs. Personally if im gonna walk something in sparse pads im gonna use a Zara Spook not the frog anyways. I actually rarely use the frog much any more. Id rather throw a tiny buzzbait in pads and mats unless its so choked its not worth it. Id still use a magnum fluke or 9" Sluggo over a frog in super thick stuff with only potholes of open water. Id try the frog after those others myself. 

The article is a good guide to catching fish for sure using frogs though. It'll help some readers.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Pigsticker said:


> Flouro does sink but im keeping the line off the water. Its the stiffness of the mono/flouro that lets the nose sit up right. The braid is so limp that it just falls right down in the water in front of lure and pulls it down.
> 
> As far as walking the frog/dog with a high rod tip goes i hold it almost verticle and make 6" snaps and the line just sways left to right in front of the lure out of the water.
> 
> ...


I see your point on the braid. Now that you mention it, braid does make the frog feel a bit clingy. More so than when I used straight mono. I guess I just have a thing about using leaders with the extra knot. Not so much about the knot breaking, but about it picking up weeds.

I know what you mean about the small hollow bodied poppers. I have some old Basswater poppers that are about the size of a marshmallow. I don't even know if they are still in business. They are, or were based in Akron, I think. Great little small popper. 

Thank you to you and Mr A for the tips on walking with a high tip. I'll have to try that for sure. Much appreciated.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Fluorocarbon line sinks. Personally I never use it on any kind of top water lure. As far as braid sinking..... I only use it for flipping or pitching heavy cover, or for what this thread is about....... fishing hollow bodied frogs. I can't say that I've ever noticed fish spooking out because my line was on the water. Maybe they do, but it's not something I worry about. I only fish frogs over heavily matted vegetation. Also if I am using braid I never use a leader unless I am flipping. Even though I don't agree with everything in the original article, it was a good little article.
> 
> My question is this?....... How do you get a frog to walk with a high rod tip? I've tried it, and I can't do it.


Flourocarbon is the best to use for a leader. Assuming you're connecting the braid and the flouro with the correct knot it will NEVER break at the knot. I used to use a flouro leader only for flippin but now I use it on everything. All my rods are now fixed with braid and flouro leader...In my opinion u need that little bit of give when u set the hook. I've noticed no difference in catching numbers of fish. The flouro dissapears in the water and u can cast a country mile.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I only use braid on my crank bait rod just to eliminate any give on the strike which could create slack and room for the fish to wiggle off. I've never really been good at the line to line knots and just couldn't trust my knot. But with the crank bait always moving or slight pause, I haven't noticed fish to be spooked by the braid. When I used the braid on my tubing and flipping rods, I noticed the fish to be spooked by the line. If I had the fluorocarbon leader I may have had more success. But all in point I just love the braid for crank baits and frogging in the pads.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Personally, I'm not a big fan of braid like a lot of people are. I only use it for very specific things. Like I said earlier, I use it for flipping or pitching to heavy cover like bushes, trees or weeds. Or if I am fishing hollow bodied frogs over slop. I want something in the water to help disguise the line. I use fluorocarbon for everything else except top water lures. I really like fluorocarbon for crankbaits. I feel I can step up a little in line diameter and still get the same depth as I would with thinner mono, because the line sinks. I use mono for topwater lures. Leaders with braid is a good idea because of the shock absorbing factor, but I just can't bring myself to use them.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Im having probably my best big bass year ever and i attribute a lot of it to always using a flouro leader unless im pitching really heavy cover. Short 15lb leader attached with tiny barrel swivel. Also helps when you have an impossible snag deep its a B to try and break it off at the hook using straight braid but it'll snap at the hook using the leader. That's only when you've completely given up on a monster snag. Also keeps all the twist outta the line and u can put a sliding weight above the swivel for Carolina rig. Unless they can one day make a line as thin and strong as braid yet as clear as flouro i can't see myself ever changing that setup.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Lots of good points about line selection here. I will stick with all braid though for frogs, and I haven't had any problem with braid pulling the nose down. I think it keeps it up better than mono (I never use flouro for topwaters, it sinks) because it floats higher. I use braid for flipping, pitching and frogging, mono for topwater, and flouro for everything else.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

JShort said:


> Lots of good points about line selection here. I will stick with all braid though for frogs, and I haven't had any problem with braid pulling the nose down. I think it keeps it up better than mono (I never use flouro for topwaters, it sinks) because it floats higher. I use braid for flipping, pitching and frogging, mono for topwater, and flouro for everything else.


We're on the same page JShort. I want straight braid to my frogs. I usually don't work my frogs with my rod tip up, so I have a lot of line in contact with the surface of matted weeds. Braided line seems to cling to it a little more than mono did. That's where my comment of the frog feeling "clingy" comes from. I have to work the frog a little more with braid than I did with mono. But you can't beat straight braid for frog fishing. Braid may not be the perfect line, but its perfect for fishing frogs. 

Once again, great little article.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lots of interesting points here about frog fishing...but I am surprised by the number of guys who don't use leaders because the don't trust the knot. The standard knot for this, the Uni to Uni, is easy to tie, even I can pull it off! There are lots of youtube videos showing how to tie it. On another note...nobody has mentioned rods since the author. I use an All Star Big Boy heavy action 6' 10"...between it and the 65lb. braid...the bass doesn't get the upper hand.:F


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I trust the knot (like you, double Uni knots) I just don't like that it picks up weeds. Plus I'm not a fan of casting them through the eyes of the rod. The way I see it, it has to weaken the knot. As far as the rod I use ...... I use an old (1990 I think) 6'6" Shimano Speed Master 1654 casting rod, heavy action with 50 lb Power Pro, on a Shimano Castaic reel.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Even if i did use a knot instead of swivel what about line twist? I can get away with throwing a lure for awhile not using a swivel but eventually the twist will catch up with you and you'll develop a knot in your line. Idk how many times I've let someone borrow a combo and they don't use a swivel and it gets a rats nest. And Im talking about spinning rods with straight braid tied directly to lure.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pigsticker said:


> Even if i did use a knot instead of swivel what about line twist? I can get away with throwing a lure for awhile not using a swivel but eventually the twist will catch up with you and you'll develop a knot in your line. Idk how many times I've let someone borrow a combo and they don't use a swivel and it gets a rats nest. And Im talking about spinning rods with straight braid tied directly to lure.


I was wondering how you got line twist...'til I got to the last sentence. I have never tried a spinning reel for froggin'...baitcasters just seem like the better choice. Looks like the frog season is slowing here...they are staring to hit spinnerbaits again. Here's the last frog fish I picked up.


----------

